# Unitronic software something else or wait?



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

So im really anxious about getting software for my car. It still feels like a turd sometimes. Right now I have carbonio cai, usp catted midpipe and recently put on a mk6 gti catback so I would get stage 2 with 93 octane. Even took out the back seats and spare and I want more. I heard about UM but I cannot send my ecu in. C2 I don't think they are doing anything on this. Thing is there is a unitronic dealer within 5 miles of my house and I have been there several times and I like there work(mobile one in glenview, IL ). But I heard unitronic is not putting as much effort into the 2.5 platform and with installation its over 600$. Im also interested in which companies ecu makes the most power. I mean how much more can you get out of an n/a tune? Also I have heard several testimonials on 2.5 software but can you add in your own input? I also heard most of the gains are in torque correct? I should know this but I don't remember. Ima do a dyno once I eventually do get the tune. I ran a dyno on a dyno dynamics awhile back with just carbonio, and a crappy 2.25 crushbent catback and put down 163whp and 156tq. What do you expect it to do with the usp midpipe and tune in addition. Im hoping for 175whp. Hopefully.


----------



## Wooshio (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, did you really get those numbers with just an intake and cutback? I have a 2010 2.5 as well and have been thinking about doing the Unitronic tune too because I don't want to ship the ecu (I am surprised by your numbers because on Unitronics site it says 195h/200t crank with stage 2?), man I hope your numbers are legit, because I've been wrestling with the idea of spending money on cutback/intake/tune as early as next week and your numbers are very encouraging. :thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

hmm well $600 sounds pretty nuts for a standard tune (Unitronic). there's no way you can send out your ECU to UM...even with overnight shipping each way? 

as far as getting the NA tune, it was absolutely a night and day difference with the engine. before the tune i was about to sell the car because i couldn't stand the significant lack of power. after the tune i have no desire to let the car go, i just want to keep adding to it for more power in the long run. it's truly a blast to drive after getting tuned...


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Wooshio said:


> Wow, did you really get those numbers with just an intake and cutback? I have a 2010 2.5 as well and have been thinking about doing the Unitronic tune too because I don't want to ship the ecu (I am surprised by your numbers because on Unitronics site it says 195h/200t crank with stage 2?), man I hope your numbers are legit, because I've been wrestling with the idea of spending money on cutback/intake/tune as early as next week and your numbers are very encouraging. :thumbup:


Yes 163 WHP with carbonio cai and crappy catback(one 14inch straight through magnaflow and crush bends with 2.25 diameter) and nothing else. I feed her 93 octane all the time which is proven to have a small gain on the stock ecu though. But yea it surprised me too, I was expecting only around 150 whp. With 15% drivetrain loss thats 187 crank hp which aint too shabby. Notice the very nice and flat torque curve. Also I made max hp at the rev limiter(@6200rpm) so this engine will definitely benefit from increased redline. Dyno in 65 degrees. Note: he called my car a rabbit :laugh: 

You should definitely get those mods. This engine deserves it and the sound is oh so beautiful. You will be quicker too. I did a 0-60 in 6.5 seconds. 










Heres one of the runs. Notice the rev limiter on the 2.5. It just hits a brick wall as opposed to bouncing off.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

LampyB said:


> hmm well $600 sounds pretty nuts for a standard tune (Unitronic). there's no way you can send out your ECU to UM...even with overnight shipping each way?
> 
> as far as getting the NA tune, it was absolutely a night and day difference with the engine. before the tune i was about to sell the car because i couldn't stand the significant lack of power. after the tune i have no desire to let the car go, i just want to keep adding to it for more power in the long run. it's truly a blast to drive after getting tuned...


its 550$ for the software and 650$ with install cause VW went ape**** with the new encryption. I really do not want to mess with my ecu myself even just taking it out. Also if something happens during shipping etc. I feel if something goes wrong it would be a hassle. Having a unitronic dealer within 5 miles is a big plus. And this is the only car I can take for driving. Anyways I really do look forward to chipping my car cause sometimes my car feels like a slug and the rev hang is a disaster which totally ruins spirited driving.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

bump. I want more opinions


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

well Unitronic should be fine if you have good local support from your shop. they make good software, but if you want to add an SRI down the line it will cost more to switch to UM or C2 to get the car tuned for the upgrade. if you have no plans to do anything else then by all means i'm sure you'll be happy with the standard 93 tune from Unitronic. 

if you're definitely not going to remove and ship the ECU then it looks like you're only option is to go with Unitronic (unless there's a local APR shop nearby as well). regardless, getting tuned is 100% worth it in this car...even if there wasn't a solid power increase i'd do it to remove the rev hang, which had me pulling my hair out every time i got in the car!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I have Unitronic and I love it. Stage 2 is awesome and definitely worth it. They don't have an SRI map, which is kinda sucky, but if you have a good shop who can make some calls to Unitronic they may be able to customize a file for you. I'm going to try that out when I get an SRI. That and see if they can code out the SAI.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

LampyB said:


> well Unitronic should be fine if you have good local support from your shop. they make good software, but if you want to add an SRI down the line it will cost more to switch to UM or C2 to get the car tuned for the upgrade. if you have no plans to do anything else then by all means i'm sure you'll be happy with the standard 93 tune from Unitronic.
> 
> if you're definitely not going to remove and ship the ECU then it looks like you're only option is to go with Unitronic (unless there's a local APR shop nearby as well). regardless, getting tuned is 100% worth it in this car...even if there wasn't a solid power increase i'd do it to remove the rev hang, which had me pulling my hair out every time i got in the car!


I dont think apr or c2 even has a tune for the mk6 yet. I think only UM and unitronic does mk6 atm. Maybe I should wait? Theres a possibility I may want an sri down the line but not for awhile. The rev hang really is nuts though and it needs to resolved.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm in Chicago too, and wanted to go with C2 but didn't want to deal with pulling out my ecu. There is a UM dealer around here. I went with APR (mkv sw only) and had the USP test pipe & tune installed (stg II) at the same time and my rabbit pulled sooo much harder. I also have a Carbonio CAI. 

I was getting mad at the lack of performance with my rabbit but with the testpipe/tune i got excited again. 

I hope this helped!

Oh, and got to pay to play!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> I'm in Chicago too, and wanted to go with C2 but didn't want to deal with pulling out my ecu. There is a UM dealer around here. I went with APR (mkv sw only) and had the USP test pipe & tune installed (stg II) at the same time and my rabbit pulled sooo much harder. I also have a Carbonio CAI.
> 
> I was getting mad at the lack of performance with my rabbit but with the testpipe/tune i got excited again.
> 
> ...


thanks. I looked up on um's website it says 2009 = port flash at any dealer / loaner tool.
2010+ = Ship ECU to UM headquarters which means it still needs to be shipped. I just sent an email to the dealer in chicago to make sure. Im also curious because there is only a stage 1 for UM software and I am worried it may not take advantage of my mods. Although I have seen the dyno on the UM 15+whp and 20+torque seem like a bit far of a reach.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Road trip!!! 

C2 is 50% off of sw at SOWO.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Road trip!!!
> 
> C2 is 50% off of sw at SOWO.


wish I had a pre 09 2.5 and I wish sowo was not 700 miles away.


----------



## Tommy<3vag (Feb 12, 2012)

The closer the dealer the better. I would love to get UM but it's a 2 hour drive. If the software takes a crap for whatever reason it would definitely be a hassle. Having a Unitronic dealer 5 miles away seems like a huge plus to me


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah, but the 09's get the better looking dash and console set up. lol


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> Yeah, but the 09's get the better looking dash and console set up. lol


2010 and up =mk6. The dash is dam sexy I admit.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

[QUOTE=Tommy


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> Im also curious because there is only a stage 1 for UM software and I am worried it may not take advantage of my mods.


UM has a Stage 1 tune that utilizes an intake as well, you just have to tell them what you have on the car and they will accomodate. i'm running the standard 93 tune and when i get an intake i'll just head back over to get flashed with the updated software. i don't actually need it though, i can run an intake with the tune i have now.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Took mine in for Uni Stg2. They didn't have my ECU. And according to their rep, they are in no hurry to cover it either.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Took mine in for Uni Stg2. They didn't have my ECU. And according to their rep, they are in no hurry to cover it either.


yea I believe 2010 is the only mk6 they can do. To be honest they probably did not sell enough.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have decided to go with unitronic. It just seems like it will be less of a hassle.


----------

